# Evenflo glass bottles or Medela plastic bottles?



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

I've decided not to use my old Avent plastic bottles this time around due to concerns about leaching. I read on this link that Evenflo glass bottles as well as all Medela bottles are considered safe. I'm just wondering if either is better in terms of leaking or any other issues I may not have thought of. Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## Bimmergal2005 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm also interested in this question, though I'm already fully stocked with Evenflo glass bottles for the baby to come.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I use evenflo glass.


----------



## Jenny Lynne (Sep 22, 2006)

I use the Medela plastic. One big plus that occured to me as I dropped one a few days ago is that I've never had one break when I dropped it. I'd almost certainly lose that milk in a glass bottle.


----------

